
Hubble Images Suggest Rogue Asteroid Smacked Jupiter - fady
http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/archive/releases/2010/16/
======
phreeza
Could an asteroid not just fly through Jupiter?

Or if not, probably due to friction, does Jupiter have a solid core of stuff
it collected over the years in its gravity well at the center?

edit:got downvoted for some reason, but i was genuinely curious!

------
Luyt
_The spot first caught the eye of an amateur astronomer in Australia_

Where do people discuss/publish this kind of discoveries?

~~~
fady
<http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/> or <http://www.nasa.gov/news/index.html>

